# Graffiti artwork rocks



## Marzuq (12/11/14)

i saw this and had to share. looks sick!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (17/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (17/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/11/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (25/11/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## VapeSnow (25/11/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/11/14)

What about this one:





And a few of my favorites from Banksy










If you're on Instagram follow a page called pastexperiences they do Graffiti tours in Joburg and I think in Cape Town too ( http://pastexperiences.co.za) @pastexperiences - some pretty awesome stuff - Only gripe with it is that its mostly illegal but damn these guys have some talent

There's a really cool one of some wildlife on a tall building in JHB but I cannot for the life of me find a pic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (25/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (25/11/14)

I actually took a foto of these two at pepeneros in moulli point

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (26/11/14)

This is one of the top international artists at the moment. He does massive collaborations and video projects.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (26/11/14)

If you wanna see graffiti, Searle Street park in Woodstock and Side Street Studios both have a lot to offer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (26/11/14)

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> If you wanna see graffiti, Searle Street park in Woodstock and Side Street Studios both have a lot to offer.


\thanks bro i will definitely make a turn there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

